# R.C.I. Got V.I.P. ?



## AwayWeGo (Jan 13, 2007)

A nice thing about going on timeshare tours (besides the freebies, I mean) is the chance to hear things about timeshares & timesharing we never heard before. 

An example popped up recently at Silver Lake Resort Silver Points, Orlando FL.  The sales person -- an extremely genial & personable man -- said that there are 3 ways to reach VIP status in RCI:  (1) be an employee, (2) own RCI Points timeshares worth 200,000 annual points, (3) own at Silver Lake Resort Silver Points.  A benefit of being an RCI-VIP, he said, is that VIPs get the privilege of making RCI _Extra Vacation_ reservations (up to 12 months before check-in) at RCI _Last Call_ rates.  Who'd a-thunk? 

Do you suppose that's on the level?  Or could the guy have been just making it up? 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rkd (Jan 14, 2007)

We also received that "RCI VIP" line.  I called RCI and just asked.  The woman laughed and said she had never heard of that.  

I have not read anything about it at RCI online or in the RCI book either.

Anyone else hear anything?

Regina


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 14, 2007)

You do hear interesting things during timeshare presentations.  I have not heard of the RCI-VIP but when I took the Summer Bay tour, I was told that Silver Lake in an attempt to get a sale will sell a unit for a little as one day rather than the normal week.  Granted, if you pick the right day of the week (Friday or Saturday) and the right season (holiday), you might be able to take advantage of RCI's 45-day 7500 or 9000 point week-long stays at a RCI Weeks resort if the day provided enough points (and access to the instant vacations) but you have to wonder if this is real or just a sales pitch to make other resorts look foolish or to take advantage of the uninformed.  I'm going with the later.


----------



## BocaBum99 (Jan 14, 2007)

Are you sure it wasn't "RCI-RIP".  That's the direction they are headed with their terrible business practices.


----------



## Carolinian (Jan 14, 2007)

The VIP program at RCI is for resort employees and HOA leaders (if you are an HOA director, you should ask your resort about getting on board).  It requires a deposit of the same color code and size as the week you take out (color code and size are the key here, not trading power).  I have never heard of it begin sold like this saleman indicated.


----------



## JamminJoe (Jan 16, 2007)

I was given the same sales pitch, I posted it on this board to Madge, emailed RCI and nobody knew what I was talking about. Next time I am going to request seeing something from RCI in writing explaining this so called "VIP" benefit.


----------

